# 2 dents in passenger doors :(



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

What sort of price would it cost to fix this ,this is what happens when you park up and go shopping total joke 








Audi rs3 2011


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I feel for you. That's a sore one. 

I take it you've no idea who it was and no chance of tracing back who it was? No CCTV? 

Are you trying to avoid doing it though your insurance?


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

It was m&s car park and they do have cameras but the manager said they never seen it as theres a tree in the way ,same as what the police said ,yeah my gf thinks it was a older person backing out ,probally did not even now they had done it ,shocking ,going to get some quotes first thing ,i have phoned the insurance ,but its £650 so i will see how much it will cost ,if its cheaper i will cancel the insurance ...


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Feel your pain, came back from a day on the beach recently to find this:










Hopefully it can be repaired.


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Jesus ahh thats bad no way ,think i going to get some side mirror camers ...


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

New wing ?


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Not sure yet, gonna speak to Prestige Dent Solutions first. It's the rear 3/4 panel so would be a fair size job to replace.


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Thats terrible


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks just sent pds a email to see if they can help me ,cheaper than £650 ...


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

cant see pic proper on my phone atm! But have you thought of asking a pdr tech to have a look? Be worth a try may save u 500 bux.


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Going to try today


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

£390 plus vat was the best quote ..


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Bit of an improvement on the original amount!


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Captain Peanut said:


> Not sure yet, gonna speak to Prestige Dent Solutions first. It's the rear 3/4 panel so would be a fair size job to replace.


Don't want to put a downer on but I had the rear quarter replaced on mine including rear light. new alloy and tyre, bumper re-spray and it came in at £3k but that was through insurance.

If they can pull it out you will be laughing mine had to be replaced and now does not match  nor does it line up correctly.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Nightmare, what a shame. Looks like maybe a shopping trolley hit it.

I think when you buy a car as nice as yours you should get a free £500 bucket to use for the shops etc then folk can hit it as much as they want.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Try a pdr repair, I recently had some amazing results on the Honda, there was one area over the wheel arch where I thought there was no chance they could sort it. They did.

For anybody needing one in the Bath/Bristol area, Steve Cusmans - Dentpusher


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

deano93tid said:


> Don't want to put a downer on but I had the rear quarter replaced on mine including rear light. new alloy and tyre, bumper re-spray and it came in at £3k but that was through insurance.
> 
> If they can pull it out you will be laughing mine had to be replaced and now does not match  nor does it line up correctly.


Spoke to PDS and he has said that it will be 50/50 as to whether it could be fixed but couldn't guarantee a perfect finish 

Thankfully we bought the car 6 months ago for just shy of £7k so hopefully won't be written off. However, my fear is that it can be repaired but will be done badly, guess I need to find a decent bodyshop and fight to use them.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Captain Peanut said:


> Spoke to PDS and he has said that it will be 50/50 as to whether it could be fixed but couldn't guarantee a perfect finish
> 
> Thankfully we bought the car 6 months ago for just shy of £7k so hopefully won't be written off. However, my fear is that it can be repaired but will be done badly, guess I need to find a decent bodyshop and fight to use them.


You're right there.

I didn't really mention too much but mine went to some cow boy outfit called Rye Street Coachworks who just made a mess of it, colour didn't match, poorly aligned doors and bumper, I opted to have my wheels refurbed again as they were black at the time of the accident and they were going to replace the alloy but not mention it would come back silver so thankfully I asked them only to find when they came back one was matte black and the rest gloss, cream headlining covered in hand prints, trim pieces damaged and screws missing, metal swarf everywhere from the cutting etc, the light which was supposedly replaced was filling up with water, to name but a few I had a page of wrongs.

It then went to a local place to me called finish line who are great at what they do but it should have gone to them first and I would have got the desired result instead I now have paint peeling off the rear quarter the whole thing is diah roll on for the finance to be paid so I can get rid.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

deano if it was insurance job surely its warranted


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Feeling the pain for you there chaps, hope you get sorted:thumb:


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

craigeh123 said:


> deano if it was insurance job surely its warranted


Yes this is true but the initial paint was done by the cow boys which is what has started peeling and if they get it back it will come back worse than when it went there, and they gave me an i10 as a courtesy car which was awful considering the car I had previous was a brand new Volvo V60 fully loaded while initial work was carried out but that went back during rectification stage and i10 was given to me :wall: they said it was £20 fine if not given back clean ready for the next person so down to the car wash I went hoovered it out and forget it had an aerial as it ripped off in the car wash then because I had been moaning about their crappy workmanship they charged me £130 for a Hyundai aerial and mount which I found genuine online for £20 for both the mount and aerial robbing .

I asked finish line and they said out of good will they will but never return my calls any more.


----------



## dave7368 (Feb 11, 2010)

unfortunately this sort of thing happens all the time, i recently returned to my car to find the mirror suffered a hit and run... not impressed..


----------

